# Why puppy pads?



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Why do so many people who own chis puppy pad train them? From everything I've heard, read, and experienced, puppy pads are in and of themselves entirely counterproductive to the idea that you potty OUTDOORS because they're allowed to go inside. I've housebroken quite a few dogs, and the only puppy that reverted back to peeing indoors was the one whose owner insisted I also train him with pads. It just doesn't make sense to me...I don't want Chip thinking it's okay to pee ANYWHERE indoors. It seems like it was greatly confuse the dog.

Just wondering...not meant to offend anyone or anything


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I pad trained Paco because I live in a condo, I can't just open the door and let him out in the yard to go potty, but I have trained him to go outside when I'm at my daughter's and he does well with both situations, I feel that if I were to move into a house with a yard, I would have no problem training him to go outside exclusively.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Tanna said:


> I pad trained Paco because I live in a condo, I can't just open the door and let him out in the yard to go potty, but I have trained him to go outside when I'm at my daughter's and he does well with both situations, I feel that if I were to move into a house with a yard, I would have no problem training him to go outside exclusively.


That makes sense. Can he not hold his bladder while you're at work until you can take him outside and walk him, though? That's the other "issue" I guess you could say I have with it; if they have constant access to somewhere they're allowed to go pee on, wouldn't that mean that eventually they'd learn they don't have to hold their bladder while you're away? It seems like that would mean that if they were to ever be somewhere and there wasn't a puppy pad, they'd still go ahead and pee because they were trained it's okay to pee whenever they want.


----------



## DivaGothica (May 26, 2011)

My baby precious is house trained. She goes out in the morning and in the evening. I used puppy pads because when she is home alone, she uses them  Living in California the weather can get hot and I leave her at home.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I'ts funny there are times I get home from work and the pad is dry, he slept all day and didn't go potty. He also holds it all night, he dosen't get up and use the pad. I still think they can be taught to hold it and go outside when needed. just my opinion.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I suppose if you haven't got a garden or live in flats pads are so much easier,like a cat that doesn't go out uses a litter tray


----------



## bean (May 18, 2011)

When I got Frodo it was the dead of winter and minus 35 with 4 feet of snow on the ground and I just couldnt put him outside to do his business.When Pippin came in the spring I outside trained both of them at the same time. They still will have accidents when the weather is not perfect and they are picky. No carpet helps and they are crated while I am out.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I trained with puppy pads because I travel and when staying in hotels sometimes it gets difficult. Also, her tiny baby bladder needed to potty more than once an hour as a little puppy. And now I live in an apartment, so having her puppy pad trained has worked out well. She still goes potty outsaide whenever she can. On walks, at the park, anywhere she sees nice grass haha.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I live in an upstairs apartment, in Oregon where it is raining 90% of the time. I chose to pad train because I can't just open the door and let my dogs out.. Also my shifts at work are sometimes 6 hours and I would not want them to have to hold it that long. When I take Lion somewhere where there are no pads, he holds it until we are outside.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I lived in a 6th floor apartment building. I did NOT want to get up and take out a chihuahua in the rain, sleet, and snow. When I did walk them, yes, they took advantage of it. I have dogs that will hold 'it' for hours while driving all day, and wait to use the pee pads in the motel!! Also went occasionally on the trip. I did train them because I am basically lazy I guess. Also who wants a soaking wet dog?? Not me! Sue Davis


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine go both on puppy pads as well as outdoors but not outdoors unless we are elsewhere. We have pads because of all the predators where we live. My guys are small and even some that are not so small could still be picked up by a bird of prey or coyotes, bob cats, bears, etc...


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I like to use pads because of the crazy NJ weather. In the winter we can get blizzards, spring brings the wonderful down pouring of rain and summer has 100 degree days. I am always so thankful not to have to brave the elements.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I won't use the pads with my two. I _want_ them outdoor trained. I like being able to take them places with me and know that they'll go to the door. 

And, I don't like the idea of poop or pee sitting on the pads inside my home while I'm at work - if I were home all the time, though, I doubt I'd feel any differently. I also think the fresh air is good for them, and they love going outside to potty. 

Mine go out on a regular schedule. They're never left on their own for longer than 4 hours, and both are now adults. I've never used pads.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

kimr said:


> I won't use the pads with my two. I _want_ them outdoor trained. I like being able to take them places with me and know that they'll go to the door.
> 
> And, I don't like the idea of poop or pee sitting on the pads inside my home while I'm at work - if I were home all the time, though, I doubt I'd feel any differently. I also think the fresh air is good for them, and they love going outside to potty.
> 
> Mine go out on a regular schedule. They're never left on their own for longer than 4 hours, and both are now adults. I've never used pads.


This is how I feel  I don't want Chip thinking it's okay to go potty inside ever, LOL. Even when it's cold, snowing, raining, etc., Chip goes outside to go potty with boots and a coat on, and comes back in all excited and runs around. 

I think that the exercise- no matter the weather- is good for both the owner and the dog, so I could never personally shirk my walking duties because of the weather, LOL. 

I crate Chip while I'm somewhere he can't be (i.e., work), and then let him out multiple times while I'm home. 

All that being said, thanks for answering my question, everybody!  It's not something I would personally try to use, but as long as it works for everyone else then I suppose it can't be too bad!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Outdoors and on disposable PeePads. I like that they are flexible depending on what 
circumstances dictate. As others have said, there are many reasons that may prevent 
them going outside; Blizzards, Lightning, Birds of Prey, to name a few.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

My girl goes outside, no matter the weather. In my opinion she's a dog, maybe a small one, but a dog none the less and she is treated the same as my border collies. I expect the same level of manners, obedience skills, potty skills, etc. I don't want my dogs to every think that pottying inside is okay. I couldn't stand the smell of poop and pee that has sat inside for hours.

Also makes it much easier to take her places since I don't have to worry about her seeing a random rug as a place to potty and I know she will hold it until I get her outside. She can hold it for 8 hours just fine. 

I think the only possible time I would consider it is if I lived in a high rise apartment in New York. I've lived in apartments with no yards before and I took them all out for potty breaks on leashes.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just wanted to add that I don't think people necessarily use potty pads as an excuse not to walk their dogs.. I walk my dogs 2 times a day and they use potty pads.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

Diefie and Atticus who i've had from puppyhood, have both been trained to "use the paper" (newspaper/pads in the corner of the tiled kitchen floor) but also receive heaps of praise and encouragement when they potty in the garden.
they both know that they wont get into trouble pottying in these designated areas and that they can use the paper inside if they really need but that it is preferable to potty outside in our garden. if they do poo when we're out and not in our garden, i clean it up with out fuss and they don't get any praise. 

Stottie on the otherhand came to me as a two and a half year old rescue, has only ever been "taught" to potty outside. 
Stottie won't use the paper in the kitchen, he'll look at it and run around whimpering to go outside.
the consequence of this is that for the first year of him being with us, he would sqeeze out a poop every single time i took him outside. he would cower in the corner, shaking until he'd done something.
it broke my heart to watch him. 

i prefer my dogs to potty on paper as it's convenient for clean ups. sometimes it's difficult to keep track of all three outside when two are devoted (disgusting) poo eaters.

even though i'm a firm believer in cleaning up after my dogs, i like the fact that we can go out for family walks and know we wont have to be carrying round bags of poo till we find a dog bin. 

IMO a walk is just that, not a potty break.

I think there's no right or wrong in the debate of "to pad or not to pad", 
i believe in using what is right for you and the dogs and in POSITIVE training.
that is the key to success 

hmmm - this turned into a bit of a novel, sorry folks!


----------



## mom 2 Nacho BellGrande (Mar 8, 2009)

I live in an apartment so my guys use a potty pad. They only have one, which is located in our bathroom. They do not have one in their pen when we are not home, so they know how to hold it while we are gone.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

missy_r said:


> Just wanted to add that I don't think people necessarily use potty pads as an excuse not to walk their dogs.. I walk my dogs 2 times a day and they use potty pads.


I agree with you. My girl is Puppy Pad trained too. I live on the 9th floor of a city centre apartment with no garden and dogs are banned from going potty in the communal areas downstairs.
Isabelle uses both pads and knows she can pee outdoors too when on walks. I visit friends and family every weekend and I can pop a pad down on the floor in a quiet area and she will only use that. She has never once pee'd on anyone else's floor. Or mine either, other than the first 48 hours that we got her.
We take her for at least 1 long walk a day through the week and on a weekend either family visits or hiking in the countryside. So it's wrong to assume Pad trained Chi's get less exercise.
To add, Isabelle will still hold it for around 7 hours. Just because she sees a pad doesn't mean she will just go for the sake of it. She still holds it.

What I will add is what works for you may not work for other people, so there is no need to make assumptions before trying it. Other people have different ways of feeding, training, and raising a pup... doesn't mean that way is incorrect just because it doesn't work for you.


----------



## applewood (May 8, 2011)

*Great Post*

I have 2 new chihuahua pups. I have put puppy pads in their crates (which I use when I go to work) and it works out great!
I do both.. train for outside, and puppy pads.

Anyone ever see the litter boxes for dogs?


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I have done both, potty pads/papers and outdoors and I much prefer the potty pads. I worked for many years and didn't feel like it was right to ask a little dog to hold it all day. I also am a real wuss when it comes to bad weather, too hot, too cold, rain, snow, etc., and don't want to be going outdoors after dark, even in my own yard, since I live alone. I don't have a fence, so have to take them outside. My Bichon and Chi are paper trained and don't have any accidents. They don't have any trouble telling the papers/potty pads from the rest of the house. I think they associate WHERE to potty just as much as WHAT to potty on and I keep the papers in the same place pretty much. I use newspapers more than potty pads, but both work. I can move them a few feet without any problems. They use the potty pads at my sister's house, too. I've never tried having them anywhere else over night.

Just an aside, my granddaughter's Yorkie is staying with us for a while and she has a potty pad in her crate. Lavender Chihuahua had to inspect the crate and immediately peed on the potty pad. I think it was to say "This is mine" but she did recognize what it was and what it was for. She's definitely an alpha girl, all six pounds of her!

Jeanette


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Bijoux will be potty pad trained because we live in Canada and I know already she will not be a fan of the snow when it gets taller than her!

That and she comes from the breeder trained, I'm thinking I may train her both ways.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey uses pads in the Ugodog system because of the predators in my area. My last chi (my heart dog) Roxy was snatched up and taken off in the jaws of a coyotte as I chased them thru the woods. This tradgedy was in broad daylight right in front of my daughter and I so I use pads for that reason.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Zoey uses pads in the Ugodog system because of the predators in my area. My last chi (my heart dog) Roxy was snatched up and taken off in the jaws of a coyotte as I chased them thru the woods. This tradgedy was in broad daylight right in front of my daughter and I so I use pads for that reason.


Oh my god that's absolutely horrific, I'm so sorry you and your daughter went through this.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I always train my dogs to go outside, but when I got my 1st chi, I use pads because I had to be at work for 8 hours. Puppies have small little bladders and that's a long time to hold it. When she learned to use the pad on the bathroom floor, I put the pad in my garden tub and she used it in there, then eventually I didn't need the pads anymore & she would go in there if she had to go, but by this time she had learned to hold it til I got home & go outside.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Kayley said:


> What I will add is what works for you may not work for other people, so there is no need to make assumptions before trying it. Other people have different ways of feeding, training, and raising a pup... doesn't mean that way is incorrect just because it doesn't work for you.


Relax, no assumptions were being made. 

I personal find dog poop and pee to be far too strong in odor for me to tolerate it being outdoors and I love walking outside no matter the weather (keeps both me and my dog wonderfully fit and trim, LOL!), so I couldn't confine Chip to just a pad for him to go on. Luckily, I have go potty/go poop as separate commands, so in the winter if it gets too cold I can get him out and back in in around a minute and a half.

I don't remember who said that a walk is not a potty break, but that's something I will never understand. At least for males dogs, "marking" outside is something that makes them incredibly happy and from every positive reward video I've watched, it's used as its own form of praise. If Chip is heeling well, sits when I stop, doesn't bark at other dogs/walkers, etc., then he definitely gets to pee on the bushes and I've never minded carrying around poop bags- if anything, it just shows I care about my community enough to pick up after my dog, LOL. Making Chip think it's a bad thing to use the bathroom while we're on walks would be extremely counterproductive. 

@Zoey's Mom- That's terrible  We ended up having to "take care of" a trio of coyotes that were constantly in my neighborhood six or seven years ago. 

Again, thanks for the input, everyone. It's not something I would ever personally consider, but I'm glad everyone found something that works for their dogs' needs!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh well we all have our own ideas on how to treat our chis !


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

michele said:


> Oh well we all have our own ideas on how to treat our chis !


Speaking of "treat"s, I'm gonna have to go make a thread asking about what treats everyone uses...Chip's getting bored of his and I need to buy new ones!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Yes what works for some just does not work for others, even in the feeding aspect of things. I think it is good to hear the how and whys of why we do what we do as long as it is in a positive way. There are some good responses here. 



michele said:


> Oh well we all have our own ideas on how to treat our chis !


----------



## bean (May 18, 2011)

Well I dont think you would be so up to walking your 4 pound dog in minus 35c with a wind chill of minus 45c with 4 to 6 feet of snow. Even my 100 pound dog doesnt like to be out in that weather.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Deerboy's Momma said:


> Speaking of "treat"s, I'm gonna have to go make a thread asking about what treats everyone uses...Chip's getting bored of his and I need to buy new ones!


Good idea !


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

We live in Illinois where the weather is extremely cold (below zero degrees) with many feet of snow during winter. Both girls hate going outside when it's cold, raining, or snowing. We train our chihuahuas to use puppy pads during inclement weather and to go outside in our backyard or during our walks in nice weather.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

bean said:


> Well I dont think you would be so up to walking your 4 pound dog in minus 35c with a wind chill of minus 45c with 4 to 6 feet of snow. Even my 100 pound dog doesnt like to be out in that weather.


Chip is 10 lbs., not 4, LOL, but we just bundle up! I tend to use the shovel around the back of the house so there's only a few inches of snow. Makes it easier for both he and the pugs! I've lived in several states and my dad would take us camping even in the snow, so cold weather doesn't bother me and I will not allow Chip to use the bathroom inside. Two minutes won't hurt him at all, especially if he has boots, a coat, etc. 

In the winter, he eagerly jumps on my stepdad's treadmill and gets his exercise that way  

This past winter we had an ice storm, and there were six inches of snow plus a solid layer of two inches of ice, but Chip and I were both "up to walking" in it.  

I'm going to go make that treat thread now...I hope it gets as many useful responses!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

This thread has become very "SNARKY" :foxes15:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

All 3 of mine use pads during the night, when we are not home and for bad weather. They all go out to and they will mark everything in site when they do. Hannah, although the oldest will go out 99% of the time no matter the weather but the boys are not so brave. When it sucks out they choose to use their pads>>>I don't care as long as no one uses the floors.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am finding this thread to be a bit of bashing the people who use pads. We all love our dogs and should be more considerate of people's feelings.


----------



## *Zoey* (May 25, 2011)

I'm puppy pad training my Zoey but only to use when where not home. Hopefully once she is 100% potty trained I can get her to hold it till we get home. We live in an apartments in VERY hot Las Vegas so there is no way I would leave her out on the balcony.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

When I rescued Tango at 7 months, he was being trained to go outside and was doing very well. Unfortunately my life took a drastic and sudden turn, to where I was having to work long hours and was away from home for many hours a lot of the time.

I no longer had any extra money at all to be able to afford to pay someone to come in and take my dogs out once or twice a day so I had to make a decision whether to re-home Tango, or adjust his life to accommodate my new, different schedule. The thought of parting with him was absolutely breaking my heart!  I loved him enough though that I would have re-homed him if that was the best thing for him. Thankfully, because he's just a little thing, I realized that if I trained him to potty pads, then if I had to be gone for long periods of time he'd be OK. Shortly after that I rescued Jazz and they are very close and keep each other company when I can't be around. 

I would prefer to not be using potty pads, but the upside is that BECAUSE I use them I get to have my dogs!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am sorry you feel that way, Zoey is strickly a pad girl unless it's outside to poo. But I didn't get that feeling from the thread. I thought it was staying pretty positive. I think the pad users outweigh the strickly outdoor pottiers....It works great for some of us but not for others. Maybe I missed something.




nic2576 said:


> I am finding this thread to be a bit of bashing the people who use pads. We all love our dogs and should be more considerate of people's feelings.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

nic2576 said:


> I am finding this thread to be a bit of bashing the people who use pads. We all love our dogs and should be more considerate of people's feelings.


I'm sorry that you feel that way because it wasn't my intent, but I'm afraid I can't apologize for my opinion...which, ultimately, is just that it wouldn't work for my boy and me, so I wasn't really bashing anyone that uses pads. I was just confused at what I thought was an overwhelming number of p-pad users. I've been on forums where there are few small dogs (I typically only join forums where raw diets are the main component, so this is my first breed-specific forum), and p-pads weren't typically used...imagine an adult great dane's bathroom mess vs. a chihuahua's, LOL. I do understand now some of the various reasons why using pads is optimal for some of my fellow chi owners, which was my main reason for starting this thread...sheer curiosity. 

@Tink- Aww, I'm sorry you have to be away from your babies.  I work about 9 hours a day and the worst part of it is saying bye to Chip and my cat, Mrowmrow, in the mornings because they just watch my leave and they both put their paws up on the door as I walk out to my car. If my option was to pad train Chip or re-home him, I would switch to pads, too...it makes me sad just thinking about the possibility of ever giving away Chip.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

A few of the chis I rescued came used to the pee pads. As they learned to go outside from the rest of the pack, their use of the pad decreased. They will mostly use it now only when it's raining outside. Though Tico, my old blind guy, does use it nightly as he sees only shadows and it's hard for him after the sun goes down to go out and pee. A few do use the pad in my bedroom at night, though.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am sorry but there was one comment you made that I felt was bashing people who did not take their dogs out in bad weather. We all need to think before commenting as we are all here because we love our dogs.


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Pee pads training comes in handy when I only have a few minutes between planes. I can go to the ladies room and put a pad down for him to go before going back in the carrier.


----------



## applewood (May 8, 2011)

nic2576 said:


> I am sorry but there was one comment you made that I felt was bashing people who did not take their dogs out in bad weather. We all need to think before commenting as we are all here because we love our dogs.


I must have missed something, because I didn't see any bashing, just honest opinions.
she didn't point the finger at anyone she just stated what doesn't and does work for her.. what she would do or wouldn't do.

Anywho.. gonna look for the other post


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I use them and even though I thought that once nicer weather came that I would start taking them out each time, with 2 puppies, I am rethinking that choice!! Our boy used them. He never touched a pad. Always outside (we inherited him from my MIL). My MIL was retired so home all day with him. We both work FT, outside our home so that is not a option for us. 

These puppies pee a lot. Nope. No one has a UTI. And they never really go or want to go at the same time. 

We live on a creek and because we love the natural look of our yard and gardens, we have no fence. So, that means that to take them out, we must don harness and lead. Over and over. Yes, we walk them, but for fun and exercise, not potty. We have owls, hawks and vultures as well, so harness and lead would be a must even if we had a fence.

In their room when we leave, they started with pads in a nice holder but now they have nice, large hospital bed pads (yes. They are new). When we come home, we pick up any poo. As they are getting older, there is less there since they potty usually after eating breakfast before we leave. 

Upstairs when they are with us, they have smaller, hospital chair pads. Poo is picked up immediately and pads with pee and tossed into the washer and regularly washed.

I am a germaphobe/neat freak (thank goodness my husband is, too!) and I assure you that our house does not smell. At all. 

So, pads are for some of us a convenient and safe choice. 

It is going to happen here on these boards. We all do what we feel is best for our babies and we want to help others see and know those things, too. Some of you feed things I would never feed, train in ways that I would never train and have made decisions that I would never make in regards to my girls. That's perfectly okay. You get to do what is right at your house and I do so at mine.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> It is going to happen here on these boards. We all do what we feel is best for our babies and we want to help others see and know those things, too. Some of you feed things I would never feed, train in ways that I would never train and have made decisions that I would never make in regards to my girls. That's perfectly okay. You get to do what is right at your house and I do so at mine.


Nicely put 

Edit- I thought I should put down that coyotes, foxes, etc. aren't common around here at all, so I guess I should feel lucky I don't have those issues. If I did, I would be much more restrictive with Chip! The thought of a coyote jumping the fence and trying to take him is just scary


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Deerboy's Momma said:


> Nicely put
> 
> Edit- I thought I should put down that coyotes, foxes, etc. aren't common around here at all, so I guess I should feel lucky I don't have those issues. If I did, I would be much more restrictive with Chip! The thought of a coyote jumping the fence and trying to take him is just scary


My son lives in California, up in the hills, and there are routine issues with coyotes. He had two adorable little Yorkie Terriers, 3 - 4 lbs each, which he ALWAYS kept penned in a very large, roofed enclosure (so the coyotes wouldn't get in) that took up a quarter of his backyard, and opened into the den of their house, so they had free run. But when he worked in the yard (also fenced) he let them loose to be with him. 

One day while working, he stepped inside for no more than 30 seconds to retrieve the drink he'd left behind, and heard SCREAMING! He ran back out to find two coyotes running away with his little dogs in their mouths, jumping his fence like it wasn't even there, and so much for his little doggies.  They'd obviously been just WAITING for him to leave his dogs unattended, and took their opportunity when they could. 

As sad as this is, he is immeasurably grateful to his dogs. He has 4 little girls, the youngest two still small enough that they could easily have been the coyotes prey instead, even though his kids aren't ever outside alone either. His dogs gave their lives teaching my son that even his children weren't safe!

He now has a highly trained german shepherd as a pet, who is outside with whichever human(s) is also in the yard.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

had a huge wind storm yesterday. winds over 50 mph and a dog under 2 lbs just don't mix! so glad for disposable pee pads


----------



## bellasmum (May 30, 2011)

My Bella was pad trained and still uses them at 1 year old. I prefer them because we live in rainy Oregon, AND in an apartment. She holds her pee all night and goes in the morning. It's more "convienent" for us to just change her pad-rather than take her outside. Sometimes when we go places, I will let her go outside, but she refuses to potty outside. She will just hold it til we get home...


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am training my Amberleah on puppy pads, 1. she is to little to go out side she hasn't had all her shots yet, they should not go out until all shots have been given. also because I live in northern Michigan and in winter very cold and lots of snow and in summer I will take her out as much as I can with watching because I live in the forest and lots of pray animal and birds. I have only one pad in house and that's where she is being trained that it OK to go. It just easier for her and me. I wish I did pads years ago with my other fur babies


----------

